# RIP Chick Corea



## Alchemedia (Feb 11, 2021)

Chick Corea, Groundbreaking Jazz Pianist, Dead at 79
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/chick-corea-obit-1127283/


----------



## Marsen (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh no...


----------



## Wally Garten (Feb 11, 2021)

Aw, shit, man....


----------



## dbudimir (Feb 11, 2021)

Such an amazing musician. He will really be missed in the music world. RIP


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh I’m sorry to hear this 😢 Chick was a really amazing musical innovator RIP


----------



## dpasdernick (Feb 11, 2021)

Godspeed Chick. You were (and still are) an inspiration.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 11, 2021)

First Lyle Mays last year and now Chick... :(


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 11, 2021)

Gut-wrenching. He was my idol almost my entire life. Unworldly talent.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh no... May he rest in peace...


----------



## cuttime (Feb 11, 2021)

2021 - "Hold my beer".


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## SergeD (Feb 11, 2021)

Return to forever, where other great musicians are waiting for you.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 11, 2021)

Truly a giant of jazz and a profound influence for many of us.

RIP, Chick. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 11, 2021)

ugh man


----------



## chillbot (Feb 11, 2021)

Such an amazing volume of work. I'll just put this here as some of my favorites that are a little off the beaten track. These are also a blast to play....


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 11, 2021)

_*Only the Good Die Young*_ .......


----------



## emasters (Feb 11, 2021)

Big loss for the music world -- sad news.....


----------



## CGR (Feb 11, 2021)

No, no, no . . . not Chick. What a loss.


----------



## Rob (Feb 11, 2021)

...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2021)

:(


----------



## Monkey Man (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## artomatic (Feb 11, 2021)

Sad!! A huge admirer of his music since the 70s.
What a musical legend!!


----------



## apollinaire (Feb 11, 2021)

Terrible news. Between this, Lyle Mays passing and Keith Jarrett unable to play again, its very sad times for music.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 11, 2021)

How incredibly sad! While we are fortunate to have volumes of his work with which to remember him, somehow it just isn't the same. That heavenly band just keeps getting more and more heavenly!


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 11, 2021)

Wow, just saw the post. The greats are getting up their and we're losing them. Return to Forever's Romantic Warrior was a favorite all those years ago, for both Chick and Al Dimeola. I got to see Chick Corea live once, at the Count Basie Theater in Red Bank, NJ, probably in '84-'85, phenomenal. The show started an hour late because when Chick showed up the rented grand piano was NOT in tune and he was NOT happy about it. The theater literally had to scramble to find a piano tuner, but that's not hard in Red Bank, everyone including the bus driver was a musician there, back then.


----------



## ironbut (Feb 11, 2021)

It hasn't sunken in that I won't be seeing him in concert again.
He's been a "true north" in music to me and I've been lucky enough to have seen him in many setting over the years (with Herbie in 2017 was the last).
I was completely blind sided when I learned of his passing.

RIP Chick


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 11, 2021)

lyle mays, mCcoy Tyner, Ellis Marsalis, then this


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Feb 11, 2021)

Rip master chick !!!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Feb 11, 2021)

This one hurts.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 11, 2021)

Light as a Feather, still one of my favorite albums. I was lucky enough to see him at The Blue Note with a quintet.

R.I.P.


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 11, 2021)

I am just stunned. Wasn't ready for this. His talent, his artistry, the beauty that he dispensed was unique and almost unparalelled. Good bye Chick.


----------



## devonmyles (Feb 11, 2021)

Sad news.
R.I.P. Chick Corea....A legend.


----------



## zolhof (Feb 12, 2021)

Just heard the news, this is incredibly sad 😭 As a drummer, I grew up worshiping Dave Weckl and instantly fell in love with Chick's playing and work ethics. Remember the DCI tapes? Those instructional videos made a huge impact on my young self. 

Decades later, I was lucky to catch them playing live on a couple of occasions, two of the best nights of my life! Chick was always so happy and vibrant when he played, not only he made it look effortless, he seemed to have enjoyed every second of it. 

Such a versatile and unique musical voice, an absolute genius. We are very lucky that he left us with a massive body of work.

RIP Cheeky  and thank you for the endless source of inspiration!


----------



## keepitsimple (Feb 12, 2021)

RIP my legendary hero 😭


----------



## meaks (Feb 12, 2021)

Sad, RIP Chick Corea.
I'm gonna listen to his music all day !


----------



## keepitsimple (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## b_elliott (Feb 12, 2021)

Back in the 80s, while I was taking an hotel elevator down to ground level it stopped midway. When the elevator door opened, there stood the man himself. I was so thrilled, surprised and amazed to see him I shouted out "Chick Corea!!" He did not miss a beat, simply stepped in grinning from ear to ear at my burst of excitement. 
May his spirit begin his next adventures similarly.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gutted. I've just played through his Children's Songs to remember him by.


----------



## wonshu (Feb 12, 2021)

mikeh-375 said:


> Gutted. I've just played through his Children's Songs to remember him by.


Good idea!!

Someone on another forum posted this beauty with Bobby McFerrin:


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you for posting that Wonshu. Heartbreaking but downright amazing. The Quartet piece with Brecker and Gadd is just as amazing. Make sure you click on to part 2 of the piece of you watch it. Thanks for posting that Alchemedia.


----------



## BradHoyt (Feb 13, 2021)

When I started playing, he was the pianist I most wanted to be like, and was the one who I most looked up to out of them all.


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 13, 2021)

Just found this one in my YouTube history...


----------

